# Found Boat on Clear Creek - Idaho Springs



## Bubba75 (Jun 11, 2006)

*email me or post your contact info...*

pwsisk0 at engr dot uky dot edu

or call 859-396-7445


I have friends out there who lost a boat on that stretch and I can identify what model/color etc.


----------

